# Et X de + infinitif de narration



## Dynamite

Bonjour

Je cherche des références (dictionnaires, sites, articles...) pour l'expression "et de + infinitif"
exemple :
"Xxxxxx. Et d'ajouter : xxxxx"

J'ai trouvé dans le dictionnaire des Difficultés de la langue française p115 :
*"De" unissant un sujet à un infinitif* (infinitf de narration) est un tour archaïque destiné à montrer par sa concision la rapidité de l'action. Autrefois familier, il se rencontre encore aujourd'hui mais avec une nuance d'affectation..."

Quelqu'un a-t-il autre chose ?

Merci


----------



## Dynamite

Bon et bien à force de chercher j'ai trouvé qu'il s'agit d'un *infinitif de narration *et tout un tas d'exemple sur google !
Notamment ceci http://discours.revues.org/index4343.html


----------



## Thomas1

Je suis tombé sur cette tournure dans le paragraphe suivant :


> Dans une autre conversation, du 19 novembre 2009, dont _le Point_ a publié le texte, de Maistre annonce:_ «On a dit à Carlos Vejarano que vous aviez donné l'accord pour lui donner 2 millions. (...) Il est très content. On en parle depuis un an: il voulait sept millions, on va lui en donner deux.»_ *Et de Maistre de dépeindre un drôle d’oiseau*: _«Il est très oriental de tempérament. Il n'est pas comme nous. Pour l'argent, je crois qu'il considère comme presque normal de vous voler un peu. Mais trop. Par contre, il vous aime beaucoup. Il vous vole mais il vous est loyal. Dans sa tête, c'est compatible.»_
> http://www.liberation.fr/societe/0101647377-affaire-carlos-vejarano-drole-d-oiseau-de-l-ile-d-arros


​  Est-ce qu’elle veut dire : Et de Maistre dépeint un drôle d’oiseau ?
  Pourquoi l’infinitif ?

  Merci d’avance
  T


----------



## juldup

Oui.  C'est bien ça.  Il s'agit d'un infinitif de narration, qui joue le rôle d'un verbe à l'indicatif.  C'est une tournure qui n'est plus beaucoup utilisée aujourd'hui.


----------



## quinoa

Cette tournure, ancienne, est synonyme de "de Maistre dépeint Carlos comme un drôle d'oiseau"


----------



## snarkhunter

On peut l'envisager comme signifiant "Et de Maistre (_entreprend_) *de dépeindre* un drôle d’oiseau", ce qui explique alors la présence de l'infinitif dans cette expression.


----------



## Aoyama

> "de Maistre dépeint Carlos comme un drôle d'oiseau"


Je me permettrai de rectifier très légèrement :
 "Et de Maistre _se met à_ dépeindre Carlos comme un drôle d'oiseau" .
La tournure est relativement littéraire, mais pas tant que ça, elle reste très possible dans un magazine de bonne tenue comme Le Point ou un journal comme Le Monde ou le Canard Enchaîné.


----------



## snarkhunter

Aoyama said:


> La tournure est relativement littéraire, mais pas tant que ça...


Je dirais même plutôt "théâtrale" : on aurait presque l'impression d'une indication dans le texte d'une pièce.


----------



## Aoyama

> Je dirais même plutôt "théâtrale"


Oui, c'est très vrai, peut-être moins par allusion à une indication scénique que par _ironie vis-à-vis du protagoniste (Maistre) qui n'a pas vraiment le beau rôle dans cette affaire._


----------



## hersko1

On trouve cet infinitif de narration dans encore beaucoup d'écrits, souvent en cours de dialogues :
"- Tu n'as pas fait tes devoirs,
Et Jacques, de répondre (de s'exclamer, de s'écrier...) :
- Mais si, je viens de terminer."


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, et en fait, à bien réfléchir, plutôt que "se mettre à", c'est "faire immédiatement".
"De répondre" = répond immédiatement.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonsoir,


je viens de trouver cette phrase ci-dessous dans l'un de mes livres de grammaire:

"Et eux de protester" (= Ils protestèrent)

Sans contexte, cette phrase n'a, à mon avis, aucun sens. Qu'en pensez-vous? 

Je l'emploierais plutôt dans une construction telle que: "Nous racontâmes une blague et eux de rire." (et ils rirent).

Merci et bonne soirée à tous


----------



## freddywilly

Il me semble que l'expression "et [_sujet_] de [_infinitif_]" n'équivaut pas exactement à "(et) [_sujet_][_passé simple_]" mais insiste sur l'ironie de la situation, voire la bêtise de l'action.
Par exemple : "Nous racontâmes une blague de fort mauvais goût, et eux de rire dit-il" ou bien "Tous savaient qu'il était dans une impasse. Et eux de protester..."


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait une quelconque nuance d'ironie dans ce tour qui est simplement littéraire.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la phrase peut parfaitement être correcte en elle-même, mais elle est alors coordonnée à ce qui précède.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je sens dans cette tournure une nuance de détachement de recul et une forme de jugement. Cette expression est souvent utilisée lorsque la réaction d'une personne ou d'un groupe de personnes, décrite par le verbe à l'infinitif, est prévisible ou convenue.


----------



## satyrr

Bonjour,

Je me demande si cette expression au début de la phrase ci-dessous a un sens ou non? Si oui, qu'est-ce que c'est? Il me semble que l'auteur a par accident omis un mot; si c'est le cas, quel mot ça peut être? C'est un concept psychanalytique.



> Et J. Cournut d'émettre l'hypothèse que "l'espoir de fermer ainsi le monde pulsionnel" participerait d'un _fantasme _"étayé par une théorisation", fantasme qui fait "qu'on rêve alors de tendresse désexualisée, de paix sans pulsion, et en somme d'un paradis que, fautif et honteux, on a perdu..., c'était de la vie sans excès, de l'amour avant la...



Merci.


----------



## pieanne

Non, il n'y a pas de mot manquant.
C'est un peu comme si on disait "et là dessus, Cournut émit l'hypothèse que ..."


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi le fil suivant sur le forum français-anglais :
FR: Et X de + infinitif de narration (en tête de phrase)


----------



## Seilahpow

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai remarqué, en lisant des articles de presse en français, que lorsqu'on continue une phrase achevée par un point final, on reprend la phrase en mettant le verbe à l'infinitif, précédé de la préposition de, même si cela "rompt" pour ainsi dire l'harmonie temporelle entre les deux phrases. Voici deux exemples de ce que je veux dire:



> En 2003, Hollande *dénonçait *dans Le Nouvel Observateur la transformation "en cauchemar politique" de "la belle révolution de 1959". Et *de détailler* "l'arsenal complet" de la "dictature" cubaine...





> M. Hollande *s'est engagé* à faire « tout pour que vos écoles, vos lycées, vos universités puissent être accompagnées par la France » . Et le président *de conclure*: « Pitit haiti toujour venyen » (« les jeunes haïtiens sont toujours vaillants »)



Moi, j'aurais tendance - sans doute sous l'influence de ma langue maternelle - à mettre le second verbe en gros au même temps verbal que le premier. 

Ce que je voudrais savoir c'est si l'utilisation du verbe à l'infinitif dans ce genre de construction est typique du language journalistique ou bien s'il s'agit d'une structure tout à fait normale de la langue française.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, ce n'est pas un procédé spécifique au langage journalistique, mais plutôt un _procédé narratif_ courant. Comme le _présent de narration_.

Le fait que ce soit surtout le langage journalistique qui en fasse usage tient sans doute avant tout au fait que le journalisme consiste le plus souvent à relater des faits qui appartiennent déjà au passé (fût-il récent), tout en essayant de les rendre aussi vivants que possible. C'est donc un artifice assez naturel...


----------



## LauraTMC

Bonjour les amis de Wordreference.com,

J'ai lu sur le "courrier international" les deux morceaux des phrases ci-dessous. Pourrait quel'qun m'expliquer un peu sur les parties en rouge? J'aimerais savoir si c'est une tournure de parler, car j'aurais écrit directement "le chroniqueur poursuit, le chroniqueur conclut ". Merci !

1)
_“Admettez-le, _écrit-il dans sa chronique du jour,_ vous n’avez aucune idée de ce à quoi va ressembler le premier mandat de Trump… et lui non plus d’ailleurs”._

*Et le chroniqueur de poursuivre*_ : “Trump n’a pas d’idéologie fixe (…), aucune expérience en matière de gouvernement. Trump ment tout le temps (…), ignore tout ou presque tout de la nation qu’il est amené à diriger, et son insécurité _[personnelle] _ne laisse pas de nous inquiéter”._

2)
Le danger, selon le chroniqueur, est que tout cela finisse_ “par ne plus paraître bizarre du tout. Après tout, ce qui fait de nous des humains, c’est notre résilience et notre capacité d’adaptation_, poursuit-il,_ mais pour l’instant je m’y refuse”_, car à ce stade, cela représenterait pour lui _“une forme de reddition”._

*Et le chroniqueur de conclure* : _“Martin Luther King a un jour déclaré qu’il était _‘fier d’être inadapté’_ aux iniquités et aux inégalités de son temps. Aujourd’hui, je suis fier d’être inadapté à Trump.”_

lien:États-Unis. Une investiture pas comme les autres


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Cette construction ("Et X de + _verbe à l'inf._") est équivalente à "Et X + _verbe conjugué_".

"Et le chroniqueur de conclure" = "Et le chroniqueur conclut"

C'est une formule peut-être un peu dépassée, mais néanmoins encore utilisée dans un contexte plutôt formel de compte rendu ou de descriptif impersonnel.


----------

